# Swine Flu



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 28, 2009)

Anybody else hear about this, apparently there's a pandemic in Mexico. 
Official: US flu victims may be infecting others - Yahoo! News


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2009)

on the news non stop over here, at least 4 cases in scotland and 150+ dead in mexico 

uk home office advises not to travel to mexico and most airlines have cancelled flights there from uk


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 28, 2009)

Here as well -also on the news alot and being highly recommended against going to Mexico

Many people quarantine in their homes up north and I heard tonight someone in Christchurch (Where I live) is in hospital suspected with it


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, I wasn't planning on going to Mexico. I live pretty far up North (Vermont for college and hometown's in Connecticut) I'll do the precautions they say to take, but I'm not that worried about the flu. I remember the bird flu, and the media frenzy that followed, but nothing happened where I was.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2009)

Been on the news for the last few days. Spain and France now have confirmed cases and Switzerland has an unconfirmed so far.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 28, 2009)

All of the cases outside of Mexico have been pretty mild. Bunch up in NYC, one just reported in Phila. But only one person has even been hosptialized in the States.

Meanwhile, a normal flu season kills about 36K. And I think that is just in the US. 

It's coming into summer (worst time to be a flu bug, great time to be a human) so the odds of it doing anything are small. People are worried because the 1918 Flu started this way. Initially mild in the late spring then came roaring back with a mutation in the Fall that was a killer. Still, it was fatal in only about 5% of the cases (mostly people in their teens and 20s).

In short, for now, big deal. But...


----------



## sturmer (Apr 28, 2009)

like many its constantly on the news, but no reports over here (yet)


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 28, 2009)

Like I said, I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

They had 5 here in Sweden, but it was confirmed as normal flu....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2009)

I am afraid that people will start panicking. If people panic the results to the economy, logistical, transportation and normal life could be far more dangerous than the pandemic itself.

It seems to me that most people can fight it off. Even in Mexico thousands of people have recovered and left the hospital.

It also makes me wonder how many people actually have the normal flu, but are going crazy because of all of this thinking they have the swine flu.


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 28, 2009)

/


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

It's like when you tell people to evacuate in a calm and sensible way....then they all start to panic and run! Think media blows the whole thing up more than they have to.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> There is some funny business going on here. I doubt this is swine flu. I think this is a smoke screen for Obama to shaft us with his government non-health care. This is a created crisis. And this Chicago Gang hates let of crisis go to waste.
> 
> This is just one of many "wag the dog" things we are going to get from this Gang to keep the facts about their corruption from making the news.
> 
> Bill G.



No offense man, but I think you need to stay away from the conspiracy theory sites.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No offense man, but I think you need to stay away from the conspiracy theory sites.



I thought the same thing. It's one thing to dislike Obama, but it's another thing to blame him for everything 

About the Pig flu: It's very well treatable with virus inhibitors. I suspect it's mainly because of the Mexican health system that they have that many casualties. BTW, don't start wearing face masks like some suggest. It's silly. They don't help as a virus particle is too small and will easily go through.


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> There is some funny business going on here. I doubt this is swine flu. I think this is a smoke screen for Obama to shaft us with his government non-health care. This is a created crisis. And this Chicago Gang hates let of crisis go to waste.
> 
> This is just one of many "wag the dog" things we are going to get from this Gang to keep the facts about their corruption from making the news.
> 
> Bill G.


That is one *BIG* conspiracy theory.

No offense man, but I think you need to stay away from the conspiracy theory sites.

I aggree 100%.


----------



## The Basket (Apr 28, 2009)

Hows does Swine Flu and Obama get linked?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

All politicians are swines?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> All politicians are swines?



Ditto! That is about the only one I can think of!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

True Chris, took me only about 5 seconds to come up with that one. Does that make me a bad citizen?


----------



## timshatz (Apr 28, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> True Chris, took me only about 5 seconds to come up with that one. Does that make me a bad citizen?



Of the US, yeah. But you live in Scottland. PC may be in your back yard but Obamamania probably hasn't taken hold over there like over here. Some people think he walks on water. Closer to Chance the Gardener.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2009)

timshatz said:


> Of the US, yeah. But you live in Scottland. PC may be in your back yard but Obamamania probably hasn't taken hold over there like over here. Some people think he walks on water. Closer to Chance the Gardener.



And some obviously think he invented Pig's flu. Come-on now...


----------



## muller (Apr 28, 2009)

7 suspected cases here, it turned out they had really bad hangovers.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 28, 2009)

Wait, I know what caused the swine flu. 













Pigs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2009)

According to Yahoo News several hundred school children in New York have now become ill.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 28, 2009)

Christ, what caused the outbreak, somebody coming back from Mexico?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Is this when they'll tell us that pigs DO fly?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 28, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Is this when they'll tell us that pigs DO fly?



Maybe if you find one in first class. To those that don't know, that's Rosie O' Donnell.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 28, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Is this when they'll tell us that pigs DO fly?



The sneaky porkers have been doing it for years Lucky...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Porky's III "The Revenge"


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 28, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Christ, what caused the outbreak, somebody coming back from Mexico?



Yeah....if you trust the news. Senior class trip at one school was to Cancun a week or two ago, half the senior class now has the swine flu and its rampaging through the school. The rest....probably panic or hangovers, as someone cleverly stated.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 28, 2009)

fear Fear FEAR *FU*KING FEAR!!!!*

The media wants everyone scared to go out of their homes... Spread the fear and the ratings go up.....

Its that simple...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2009)

There's enough stuff going on out there that actually IS smokescreening the shellgame in Washington, and this isn't one of 'em.

This is the just typical media hype blowing things out of proportion. Like it was commented earlier, more people die from regular Flu worldwide in a typical season than this...

Besides, for all the hysteria spinning off of this "pandemic", have they all forgotten the Avian Flu already?


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 28, 2009)

/


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 28, 2009)

The media wants everyone scared to go out of their homes... Spread the fear and the ratings go up.....

Its that simple...



The goverment has to warn everyone about this disease, so everyone is prepared. Also, what about the 1918 swine flu outbreak?It killed 20 million people.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 28, 2009)

Swinefighter - The Swine Flu Game - Beat the Virus!

.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 28, 2009)

Good one, Comiso!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 29, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> I don't go to those sites. It is just that like a magician, Obama needs a big misdirection to get his disasterous policies made into law. In a full and open debate, he will lose. But he can get them through Congress if the press is too busy with stories like this and the AF One fly over NYC taking up all the time.
> 
> So count on many more of these non-stories being pushed 24/7 on the news. I have learned how the corrupt democrats get things done!
> 
> Bill G.



Bill, the reason why people react like this is that you "pulled Obama into this by the hairs" as we Dutch say. There was absolutely no connection to Obama and still you start your Obama-bashing using this subject. I hope you don't seriously believe that Obama is behind all this.


Doughboy said:


> The goverment has to warn everyone about this disease, so everyone is prepared. Also, what about the 1918 swine flu outbreak?It killed 20 million people.



I agree about your first point. 
These are different times than 1918. It won't be such a major outbreak as back then. Scientists already proved that there effective medicines available to beat this virus.


----------



## Glider (Apr 29, 2009)

Its a serious subject but sometimes cartoonists can raise a smile
Matt cartoons witty political cartoons and satirical sketches - Telegraph


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> The media wants everyone scared to go out of their homes... Spread the fear and the ratings go up.....
> 
> Its that simple...
> 
> The goverment has to warn everyone about this disease, so everyone is prepared. Also, what about the 1918 swine flu outbreak?It killed 20 million people.


The 1918 Flu was known as the Spanish Flu, lasted for two years and affected half the world's population...that's a true pandemic.

We'll see how this situation plays out...it might fizzle like the Bird Flu did...hopefully.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 29, 2009)

Marcel said:


> These are different times than 1918. It won't be such a major outbreak as back then. Scientists already proved that there effective medicines available to beat this virus.



What, you got something against leeching?


----------



## muller (Apr 29, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSBr0L7kf7k_


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not bothered about it at all. The governments all have stocks of medicine (Tamiflu (although it doesn't work for H5N1 and others - Relenza (which does)) that they built up in response to H5N1 (bird flu). Tamiflu is the most effective treatment and works on swine flu so it is relatively easy to contain if managed properly. The problems lie with mass amounts of people thinking they have it when they don't. Hence the media goes crazy and then people go crazy and go for treatment which (can) overload(s) the hospitals and then the cycle repeats. It won't really go anywhere, perhaps a couple of 1000 will be infected and some will die but it isn't the disaster it is made out to be. What makes it a problem is peoples overreactions.

@Bill. Your comment cracked me up . The media did the exactly the same thing with H5N1 a year and bit ago and the same again with the previous pandemics in the 60's. Were they the US government infected the world with deadly flu in order to pass policies through the senate as well....


----------



## timshatz (Apr 29, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Bill, the reason why people react like this is that you "pulled Obama into this by the hairs" as we Dutch say. There was absolutely no connection to Obama and still you start your Obama-bashing using this subject. I hope you don't seriously believe that Obama is behind all this.
> 
> 
> I agree about your first point.
> These are different times than 1918. It won't be such a major outbreak as back then. Scientists already proved that there effective medicines available to beat this virus.



Marcel, nobody in their right minds thinks Obama is behind this. More a contrast between how the media will give him a pass but would've busted the previous president. But believing this administration is behind this? Nah, they're not that competent. The flyover in NYC proved that.

On another note, The 1918 flu also hit a population that was stressed by the affects of 4 years of global war. That definitely increased the death toll. Further, the understanding of affects and actions of a virus were not understood. Bacteria, yes. Viruses, No. Further, the death rate across the entire population never passed 5% (but was higher in the 20-40 year old range). Usually, it was down around 3%.

Today's population, on top of understanding the actions of a virus and the way it spreads, is far healthier. Pandemics will happen, but they vary in their effectiveness depending on the population involved, health level, medical response, ect. 

Panic? Why bother? Since the news hit the wires (in a bigger way, was out there last week) on Saturday, rougly 550 people have died on America's roads, 6,000 have drunk themselves to death and another 10,000 have had heart failure. One kid, while very sad, dying in Texas, and the media coverage of it, really doesn't cut it for a major health event.


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 29, 2009)

The 1918 Flu was known as the Spanish Flu, lasted for two years and affected half the world's population...that's a true pandemic.

We'll see how this situation plays out...it might fizzle like the Bird Flu did...hopefully.





I aggree.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 29, 2009)

timshatz said:


> Marcel, nobody in their right minds thinks Obama is behind this. More a contrast between how the media will give him a pass but would've busted the previous president. But believing this administration is behind this? Nah, they're not that competent. The flyover in NYC proved that.



Ah, now I understand you


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 29, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> Swinefighter - The Swine Flu Game - Beat the Virus!
> 
> .


Funny game.


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 29, 2009)

/


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> There is some funny business going on here. I doubt this is swine flu. I think this is a smoke screen for Obama to shaft us with his government non-health care. This is a created crisis. And this Chicago Gang hates let of crisis go to waste.
> 
> This is just one of many "wag the dog" things we are going to get from this Gang to keep the facts about their corruption from making the news.
> 
> Bill G.



*I think you are so full of crap your eyes are brown !! You got it in your
craw that everything that happens in this world is a conspiricy for 
President Obama's (supposed) agenda. Get off it Bill !!! *



Marcel said:


> And some obviously think he invented Pig's flu. Come-on now...



Only people like Bill G. and his ilk....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2009)

First suspected case reported here in Minnesota. Closed a couple schools North of the Twin Cities. Mentioned to co-workers that I had a massive headache and somewhat of a stomach ache this morning and they got all nervous and wondering why I haven't seen a Doctor.


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 29, 2009)

One person died in the USA today.


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 29, 2009)

Look, Obama wants to take control of our Health Care system and basically destroy it with the underfunded government rationing system that is called "National Health Care". It is a good but hyper expersive system so long as you stay healthy. If you get sick, take a number and wait and wait.

My point is that Obama and his gang have said they will use ANY CRISIS to further their unconstitutional agenda of an all powerful federal government that takes away the people's Constitutional Rights.

So this will be used as a super health care crisis that can only be solved with national health care. A problem that only government can solve. A free people can't handle this.
"]






You can't blame Obama for everything. Also, you have another *BIG conspiracy theory.*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2009)

Just read that. 23 month old toddler down in Houston. Report states that he traveled from Mexico into Texas with his family.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> There is some funny business going on here. I doubt this is swine flu. I think this is a smoke screen for Obama to shaft us with his government non-health care. This is a created crisis. And this Chicago Gang hates let of crisis go to waste.
> 
> This is just one of many "wag the dog" things we are going to get from this Gang to keep the facts about their corruption from making the news.
> 
> Bill G.



You have got to be kidding me. This started in MEXICO and health organizations worldwide are reacting to it.


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 29, 2009)

/


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 29, 2009)

This sort of "pandemic" happens every year:

CDC - Influenza (Flu) | Q A: Questions and Answers Regarding Estimating Deaths from Influenza in the United States


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Not living in the old colonies, would any of you gentlemen mind explaining to me what the Federal Health Care System means?


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 29, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> Obama has an extreme left agenda. His goal is as much power in the White House as he ccan con the people into letting him get away with.
> 
> You just watch. Obama will use this to continue his push for a Federal Health Care System. He already wants over $600 BILLION just to get it started!
> 
> Bill G.


It happened again in 1976.Swine influenza - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Swine flu conspiracy theories and politics as usual....
Tuesday April 28, 2009 
Categories: Purple Politics 

"In my last post I made the mistake of asserting that swine flu was not yet contagious between humans - that's not true and it's why the disease is being taken seriously by the health community. I think it is important to recognize that the reason we can snark about the public paranoia about swine flu is precisely because of the government response. I am strongly asserting that there's no reason for panic or concern among ordinary folk; I am not asserting that the government is "over-reacting" or otherwise engaged in hype or whatnot. 

As with all things, of course, swine flu is already politicized - see here, here and here if you can stomach it. I don't have much to comment on that, aside from simply noting that the acting chief of HHS (a Bush appointee) is qualified to do the job, so the delayed confirmation of Sebelius for HHS is not a factor in the public health response. The procedures for preparation for pandemics date from 9-11 and were substantially revised after the SARS outbreak a few years ago, so things really are under control. 

The swine flu craziness is not limited to the usual political arena, though. Governments are getting in on the act, too - for example, Israel is mandating it be called "Mexico Flu" instead of "swine flu" because the latter is not kosher. Seriously. Meanwhile, Indonesia is playing the "Western oppression" card: 


Falling short of elaboration, Indonesian Health Minister Siti Fadilah Supari said on Tuesday that the deadly swine flu virus could have been genetically engineered. She had earlier accused Western governments of making and spreading viruses in developing countries to boost pharmaceutical companies' profits. 

Since 2006, Indonesia has refused to share all of its bird flu virus samples with WHO researchers, citing fears that the system is being abused by rich countries to produce profitable vaccines, which impoverished nations have to buy. 

The fact that the new virus causing an avian-human-swine flu first occurred in Mexico -- where pigs and birds are rarely raised together -- has also raised suspicion that the rare combination of more than two different flu viruses could have been genetically-engineered as a form of bio-weaponry. 
They do have a point beneath the crazy, though - rich Western nations should indeed partially subsidize the cost of vaccines to poorer ones. There was a plan back in 2006 by the G-8 countries to try and address the problem but that fell through; hopefully this is something that can be revisited. As far as the flu being a bio-weapon, though, well, shhh....

Worth reiterating - related and highly recommended: interview this morning of Dr. Dennis Maki, senior epidemiologist at the University of Wisconsin, by Joy Cardin on WPR. Also here's the official page at the CDC for latest info on swine flu outbreaks. Finally, see Rabbi Brad's comment on the kosherification of the flu in Israel."

Glenn Beck's Swine Flu Conspiracy Theory - Video - The Daily Beast

As Swine Flu Spreads, Conspiracy Theories of Laboratory Origins Abound 
Monday, April 27, 2009 by: Mike Adams, the Health Ranger, NaturalNews Editor

Key concepts: Swine flu, Conspiracy and Conspiracy theories 

(NaturalNews) Perhaps due to the genetic makeup of the fast-spreading H1N1 strain of influenza -- which includes genetic elements from bird flu, swine flu and human flu spanning three continents -- there is considerable speculation that the origins of this virus are man-made.

It's not an unreasonable question to ask: Could world governments, spooked by the prospect of radical climate change caused by over-population of the planet, have assembled a super-secret task force to engineer and distribute a super virulent strain of influenza designed to "correct" the human population (and institute global Martial Law)?

Technically, it's possible. The U.S. military, all by itself, has the know-how to engineer and unleash such a virus. That doesn't mean they've done so, however. It would be an astonishing leap into crimes against humanity to intentionally unleash such a biological weapon into the wild.

Then again, governments of the world have routinely engaged in crimes against humanity, haven't they? The U.S., for example, dropped nuclear bombs on civilian populations in Japan. Israel rained white phosphorous on Palestinians, Hitler exterminated countless Jews, and Americans fired millions of rounds of depleted uranium rounds into targets in Iraq and Afghanistan. Unleashing a viral biological weapon in Mexico City is no great leap beyond what governments have already done to achieve their goals.

Throughout human history, virtually all the great crimes against humanity have been carried out by governments -- mostly in the name of peace, prosperity and security, by the way. So let's be clear about one thing: Governments are certainly capable of doing this if properly motivated. Let there be no question about that.



Is there any hard evidence of laboratory origins?
As of this moment, I have not personally seen any conclusive evidence of laboratory origins for this H1N1 swine flu. I am open to the possibility that new evidence may emerge in this direction, however, and I am suspicious of the genetic makeup of the virus as one possible indicator of its origins.

I am not a medical specialist in the area of infectious disease, but I have studied microbiology, genetics and a considerable amount of material on pandemics. What seems suspicious to me is the hybrid origin of the viral fragments found in H1N1 influenza. According to reports in the mainstream media (which has no reason to lie about this particular detail), this strain of influenza contains viral code fragments from:

• Human influenza
• Bird Flu from North America
• Swine flu from Europe
• Swine flu from Asia

This is rather astonishing to realize, because for this to have been a natural combination of viral fragments, it means an infected bird from North America would have had to infect pigs in Europe, then be re-infected by those some pigs with an unlikely cross-species mutation that allowed the bird to carry it again, then that bird would have had to fly to Asia and infected pigs there, and those Asian pigs then mutated the virus once again (while preserving the European swine and bird flu elements) to become human transmittable, and then a human would have had to catch that virus from the Asian pigs -- in Mexico! -- and spread it to others. (This isn't the only explanation of how it could have happened, but it is one scenario that gives you an idea of the complexity of such a thing happening).


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 29, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> You just watch. Obama will use this to continue his push for a Federal Health Care System. He already wants over $600 BILLION just to get it started!
> 
> Bill G.



Bill, you are pushing your crackers a bit here. Obama is going to push for Federal Health Care irrespective of this outbreak. But to insinuate that Obama is somehow involved in the outbreak to push his agenda is just simple paranoia. You are becoming a little wacky my friend.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 29, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Not living in the old colonies, would any of you gentlemen mind explaining to me what the Federal Health Care System means?



Gov't run. Gov't controlled. Gov't rationing. Gov't price setting. Gov't inefficiency.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Piece of p*sh then Matt my friend?


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, it really boils down to personal opinion there Jan. We have it here in Canada, to an extent, and it's certainly nice to not have to worry about having to pay an arm and a leg to save your arm and a leg! We have more taxes then you guys do in the US, so that's how it's paid for, but if you don't have any health insurance, and you get in a car accident and are badly injured, you'll be ok money-wise. Stuff like dental and non-essential things are things that are covered by private health insurance.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not sure how current this is, but I got this email today about the progression of the swine flu.

H1N1 Swine Flu - Google Maps


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, as you know we DO pay taxes here in Sweden. But then, our health care is pretty much second to none in the world...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> I don't go to those sites. It is just that like a magician, Obama needs a big misdirection to get his disasterous policies made into law. In a full and open debate, he will lose. But he can get them through Congress if the press is too busy with stories like this and the AF One fly over NYC taking up all the time.
> 
> So count on many more of these non-stories being pushed 24/7 on the news. I have learned how the corrupt democrats get things done!
> 
> Bill G.



I find it very disturbing that you blame Obama for everything that goes wrong in the world. I do not care for him either, but he is not the "Doctor Evil" planning to destroy the world that you make him out to be.

Be fair, if everyone had blamed Bush for the SARS outbreak back in 2003, to get the attention away from him and Iraq, you would be raising hell. Now you blaim Obama for the Swine Flu????  You are not better than the "Evil Democrats" that you are blaming.

Keep up with all of this conspiracy bullshit, people are taking notice of you making yourself into a laughing stock!



Bill G. said:


> Obama has an extreme left agenda. His goal is as much power in the White House as he ccan con the people into letting him get away with.
> 
> You just watch. Obama will use this to continue his push for a Federal Health Care System. He already wants over $600 BILLION just to get it started!
> 
> Bill G.



I will tell you one thing right now! You will stop using this forum for your political rants. This is a WW2 Aviation forum? Have you realized that? Do you post in the WW2 Aviation threads? Probably not, you can't blame Obama for anything that happened in WW2!

Get over it!

We have 3 confirmed cases here in Germany now. One in Hamburg and two here in Bavaria (Regensburg and one other location). They are all being treated and not supposed to be in a life threatening condition.

Hey Bill G, did Obama infect these German people as well?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2009)

Very good post, Chris..... I especially liked this part....



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I will tell you one thing right now! You will stop using this forum for your political rants. This is a WW2 Aviation forum! Have you realized that? Do you post in the WW2 Aviation threads? Probably not, you can't blame Obama for anything that happened in WW2!
> 
> Get over it!




Charles


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 29, 2009)

/


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 29, 2009)

his is an OFF TOPIC POST! That means that posts beyond WWII are welcome. Maybe that is unless I refuse to kiss Obama's UNCONSTITUTIONAL butt end!





Yes, but this website is mainly about ww2, not politics.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Guys, stay on topic. So with that said, don't do this....


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 29, 2009)

/


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Guys, stay on topic. So with that said, don't do this....


Oh My God!!





I saw that pic and about blew my drink all over the monitor... lol


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> T
> 
> So if you don't like my post, my 21 years of military service gives you the freedom NOT to read anything I post. It also gives you the freedom to post back. And me to reply. That is freedom.
> 
> Bill G.



Do you think you were the only one to serve in this forum? You keep throwing it around as if that is the case. There are plenty of us that served, in combat as well.

You might want to watch yourself. There are political forums for you to use.


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 30, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Guys, stay on topic. So with that said, don't do this....


No, definitely don't do that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

I didn't, I did this instead.....


----------



## Butters (Apr 30, 2009)

Those of us not blinded by demoncrat propaganda KNOW that Obama is just a tool of the Elders of Zion/Illuminati/Masonic/Marxist Global Domination Alliance! And that their secret Nazi-staffed laboratories have developed and specifically tailored this insidious virus to target the good, decent, patriotic folks who oppose their diabolical plot to enslave us all under the oppressive heel of public healthcare!

To your bunkers! The Final Battle begins!

JL


----------



## fly boy (Apr 30, 2009)

we got some probables over here


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 30, 2009)

Butters said:


> Those of us not blinded by demoncrat propaganda KNOW that Obama is just a tool of the Elders of Zion/Illuminati/Masonic/Marxist Global Domination Alliance! And that their secret Nazi-staffed laboratories have developed and specifically tailored this insidious virus to target the good, decent, patriotic folks who oppose their diabolical plot to enslave us all under the oppressive heel of public healthcare!
> 
> To your bunkers! The Final Battle begins!
> 
> JL



Butters, WTF?! You don't actually believe any of this crap, do you?! I mean come on, almost all of these conspiracies usually fall flat on their [email protected]@!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 30, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Butters, WTF?! You don't actually believe any of this crap, do you?! I mean come on, almost all of these conspiracies usually fall flat on their [email protected]@!!



 I read that as "sarcasm".


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep. FF, your sarcasm meter is certainly broken.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 30, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> I read that as "sarcasm".



 Sorry RA, but I'm kinda lost with this.


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 30, 2009)

/


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah crap, guess I'm back to the drawingboard.
Sorry guys, I'm not very bright with stuff like this.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 30, 2009)

It's okay, FF. We forgive you.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> This is an OFF TOPIC area. It says so at the top! Your objection is respectfully dismissed.



DerAdler is a moderator on this board. Respectfully or not, dismissing his objection is unwise. No one says you have to like the current president, but your continued attacks on him is getting old and stale. Your zealous hate of anything to do with Obama is disturbing.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks guys! I gotta work on catching sarcasm more.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 30, 2009)

The way this thread is going, somebody is gonna get a few days at the beach.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 30, 2009)

CDC: Swine flu cases top 100 in U.S. - Swine flu- msnbc.com

Vice President Joe Biden recommends that nobody travel in confined spaces (airplanes, buses, trains, etc). Wow.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, that won't work for me this weekend, I am flying in T-34s. That's a bit confined...


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 30, 2009)

/


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm going to make sure my .270 is ready in case it mutates into a zombie virus.
Time to practice headshots with iron sights!

.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 30, 2009)

Heh....anybody else considering pulling out their old copy of "The Stand"?


----------



## Erich (Apr 30, 2009)

dang I thought the mosquitos with the virus were going to kill us all the last two years and now the media has all got your panties in a bind with panic..............

c'mon guys wake the H up will ya and go get laid


----------



## Butters (Apr 30, 2009)

I just wish I was half as funny as some of the guys here... 

JL


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Those of us that have already got laid then?


----------



## timshatz (Apr 30, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Guys, stay on topic. So with that said, don't do this....



My daughter does that with the dog. About the same age too. Bothers me to no end and she's not interested in stopping, even when I tell her to.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 30, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> I'm going to make sure my .270 is ready in case it mutates into a zombie virus.
> Time to practice headshots with iron sights!
> 
> .



Got one to spare Comiso, seen Dawn of the dead enough times to know where to shoot.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Can I hang with you guys?


----------



## timshatz (Apr 30, 2009)

Night of the Living Dead! I love that movie. Especially the two rednecks drinking and shooting at zombies. 

Looked like fun.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 30, 2009)

My mates girfreind wouldnt fill her car up with fuel the other day....He told her it was Ok...it was a Texaco garage !

I'll get my coat.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 30, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> What scares me more than an widespread outbreak of the Swine Flu is Joe Biden being a heartbeat away from becoming the President of the United States!!! Now that's scary!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> I know that many here have served. And, like me in combat, unless you don't consider Iraq and combat area? Your call.
> 
> This is an OFF TOPIC area. It says so at the top! Your objection is respectfully dismissed.
> 
> ...



I am respectfully dismissed?????

You are about to be dismissed!

You are getting boring and you are clouding our forum with your same old crap! As I stated before, I do not like Obama, I did not vote for him, but I dont spend my whole day spamming my forum with this bullshit!

I am tired of it! I will close all these threads if I have to, so that this forum goes back to what it is there for!

You are pissing off some of my fellow moderators and some of the members of this forum. There is no problem voicing your opinion. That is what a forum is about and you opinion is welcome, but throwing the same **** around in 100 threads all about hating Obama is getting real old and boring. 

The ball is in your court, you decide what to do!

As for considering Iraq combat? I served in Iraq buddy! I have over 656 combat flight hours, 8 air assault missions under my belt including the Battle of Samarra and Falujah! You don't see me gloating about in every other thread!



Erich said:


> c'mon guys wake the H up will ya and go get laid



Ah tonight my friend! My wife comes home tonight...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

That's a pic I don't want in my head!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> That's a pic I don't want in my head!



Knowing you, it is already in your head...


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 30, 2009)

(for the record, my  was for GeeDee's pic)


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Knowing you, it is already in your head...



Can't beat you Chris, can one?


----------



## Erich (Apr 30, 2009)

well at least Chris seems to be on the r i g h t path .......... think Biden may have been infected already. Guys it's the stinking media playing tricks with what is happening in Mexico, the way some people are acting it would not surprise me someone is stupid enough to put a loaded pistol to their head(s) feeling it is the end of the world.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2009)

Erich said:


> well at least Chris seems to be on the r i g h t path .......... think Biden may have been infected already. Guys it's the stinking media playing tricks with what is happening in Mexico, the way some people are acting it would not surprise me someone is stupid enough to put a loaded pistol to their head(s) feeling it is the end of the world.



I agree. I think the media is blowing it way out of proportion. Sure this could be bad, but I do not think it is going to. From what I have read the majority of the people in the US have recovered without any real doctors care and the medication on hand has worked just fine. The 4 cases here in Germany have been successfully treated. The patients are being kept in the hospital until all signs of the virus are gone and then they will be released.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

How many of those extreme religious groups or not so honest "preachers" will ride on this wave?


----------



## Erich (Apr 30, 2009)

Jan who knows man. I pity Mexico, so much in need and welfare

not to scare but the Bible does mention plagues/disease in the last days ........

hey just wash your hands man and cover your mouth and if sick, heck stay home and get on this forum and type away


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 30, 2009)

So presumably we will have billions of deaths, just like the millennium bug, SARS and Bird Flue caused?


----------



## Erich (Apr 30, 2009)

Frankly I'd be more concerned about the carbon-monoxide poop we are all breathing in the big city


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Politicians scare me more than this flu....


----------



## Erich (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd go with the power of the media Jan. think Matt can attest, the last 3 days have been watching his NW news channel, almost everyone on the tele program from Seattle are totally blown out by this and how it supposedly has infected all the earth ~ we are all gonna die attitude

geez go have a good German Bier


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thinking the same Erich, buddy. But then, how much of the media is told what and what not to print etc. by the politicians....


----------



## Erich (Apr 30, 2009)

in this case it is all media, though any political party could try and benefit stating that "let us take care of you" .......... not today not ever. the last 25 years as a country the powers to be have been real puss, it's time to stand up and be a warrior !


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 30, 2009)

not to scare but the Bible does mention plagues/disease in the last days 





Ditto.


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 30, 2009)

> not to scare but the Bible does mention plagues/disease in the last days



so? 

This hardly constitutes a plague. 

I'd bet there have been more people murdered in the States (and probably Mexico)since this whole thing started than have died of the H1N1 flu.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 30, 2009)

Lets hope the plans they have for this virus are up to snuff , I lived near the SARs outbreak in Toronto and you wouldn't believe the effects this will have on the economy


----------



## Butters (Apr 30, 2009)

pbfoot,

A friend of mine from Scotland delayed his visit because the plane was stopping over in TO during the SARS scare. It really screwed up my plans big-time. I told him that he was in a lot more real danger during his trips to and from the airports...

People have a very skewed perception of the real risks in life.

PS: Can anyone tell me how to tell which posts are being replied to here? I'm too dumb to figger it out  

JL


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 30, 2009)

The new-post threads are in bold text (darker) than the others.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 30, 2009)

How it started


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2009)

Yeah Erich, they just closed a school in my local seattle neighborhood for 7 days ( with less than 24hrs notice to the parents) over a "suspected" swine flu case.

You are 3000 times more likely to die from the yearly flu virus cycle compared to swine flu and we are closing schools, events and publicly telling people not to participate in air commerce?? Are you kidding me? What the hell is going on anymore.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2009)

Dang...there's that pic again!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

Never did that when I were in school!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Never did that when I were in school!



Oh...we know better than that...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Oh...we know better than that...


Closing the school d*mmit!


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2009)

The CDC office in Richmond, Va. has reported two confirmed cases of
"swine flu" in Virginia. An adult female from the Roanoke area, and an
adult male from what we call the upper peninsula (Culpepper area).

Both persons recently returned from a trip to Mexico !!!! They are in stable
condition, and their situation is not life threatening.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 1, 2009)

Second suspected case in Minnesota was reported on earlier today. Latest is in an area I will be heading towards over the weekend. Not too concerned myself, seems the typical media hype. We were all supposed to keel over from the Bird Flu a couple years ago and all our computers were supposed to crash and burn back in 2000.
I look at it as when it's my time to check out there isn't too much I can do about it so why worry.


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2009)

Amen, Buck.


----------



## pbfoot (May 1, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Second suspected case in Minnesota was reported on earlier today. Latest is in an area I will be heading towards over the weekend. Not too concerned myself, seems the typical media hype. We were all supposed to keel over from the Bird Flu a couple years ago and all our computers were supposed to crash and burn back in 2000.
> I look at it as when it's my time to check out there isn't too much I can do about it so why worry.


your right on that I can't afford to lock myself in the house


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2009)

Oh the loss to Canadian society


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2009)

Chris, Erich and Buck have hit the nail on the head. Because I work on the fringes of this [email protected] I can tell you that "swine-flu" is nothing new except to the media that wants to use scare tactics. In the past 5 years we have had bio-hazard instruction for:

Bird Flu (H51N1) _something similar, can't remember - so many strands_
West Nile Virus
White Nose Disease
Tuleremia

all conditions that are currently affecting the US and need to be handled with kid gloves because of the potential for fatalities. Even a certain strain of the Bird Flu was discovered in a local city - although the type that can effect humans has not hit the US.

Its all media hype as an outside source to enforce the Dems National Health care. And maybe the face mask manufactureres (theres job growth!) We face some far dangerous diseases than these. I can tell you rabies is rampant among bat, raccoon and stray cat colonies and not word one in the media.

Its all hype.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 5, 2009)

SURVIVORS TO ENJOY GLORIOUS SUMMER, SAYS MET OFFICE - The Daily Mash

PANDEMIC OBVIOUSLY NOT WHAT YOU THOUGHT IT WAS - The Daily Mash


----------



## timshatz (May 5, 2009)

"Back in MY day, when we had a pandemic, people got sick and died..."

What happened? I thought this was the end of the world. One kid from Mexico died and that's it. In the last ten days, statistically, there have been roughly 800 deaths from the "regular" flu.

Hoax! 

I want my money back!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2009)

Hey, I found the cure for Swine Flu......beer!!!! I know after 4 or 5 any pig looks like a fox to me!!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 5, 2009)

Good one, Njaco.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2009)




----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2009)

As of today, Virginia has eleven confirmed cases of swine-flu. Seven of them
were from Washington Lee University, in Lexington, Va. None of then are
considered serious and all are recovering from what officials are calling
mild cases.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Hey, I found the cure for Swine Flu......beer!!!! I know after 4 or 5 any pig looks like a fox to me!!




Wonder what a "hog" looks like ??? 

Charles


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2009)

ewwwww!!!!


----------

